# Zeroing Mitutoyo 130-113 one inch outside micrometer



## j ferguson (Feb 20, 2019)

Mitutoyo seems no longer to archive the user notes for this micrometer. It appears to be dead-nuts on right now, but I generally like to know how to adjust it if it ever needs it. It looks as though you put a rod in the hole (not shown in photo) in the button on the end of the thimble, and turn but ????

Is this right?


----------



## j ferguson (Feb 20, 2019)

After I looked it over more closely I found the hole in the body which would suggest that it is adjusted same as Starrett. It would still me nice to be sure, and then what is the small button on the end for?


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 20, 2019)

The button on the end just holds the friction spindle onto the shaft.


----------



## j ferguson (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks much.  Who would have thought it could be so simple? -- well, not me.
best regards,
john


----------

